# B7610



## mcsherrill (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello,

I've got a kubota B7610, and it's not starting. When i turn the key in the ignition, it makes a quick clicking sound, but the engine doesn't turn over. Could it be the starter? I alreay tied to jump it, but that didn't work. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Make sure the PTO lever isnt on - or the hydro range selector is in neutral (if it is a hydro) or that its not in gear (if a gear)

Yeah i know its probably the most obvious things to check - but you never know


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Duc gave good advice but if it clicks it is not any of the safety switches he talked about!!

Check your battery first then the connections then the solenoid then THE STARTER !!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

If he hears a click could it be the glow plugs? I hear mine pretty clearly when I engage the PTO or range selector...just a thought


----------

